
Calculus Series: A Technique to Replace Substitution and Integration by Parts - lizwr
https://mathvault.ca/integration-overshooting-method
======
gus_massa
The title is overoptimistic. This only work if you have a good understanding
of the of the function to have a good enough guess of the integral.

There are many integration methods that use guess or try to explote the
similarity of the integral with the integral of a simpler function. Relevant
xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/2117/](https://xkcd.com/2117/)

In particular, this method use some intuitive version of substitutions, i.e.
the integral of f(3x+5) is somewhat similar to g(3x+5), for any 3x+5 out
there. I strongly recommend to study the usual substitution method to get
enough enlightenment.

Integration by parts is more tricky. It is useful in a lot of elemental cases,
and has a lot of applications in advanced mathematic and physics, but I still
didn't reach the enlightenment phase.

You can try to ignore integration by parts if it's not in the midterm, but
substitution is too important to be ignored.

